# Things Kids Say



## Scot (Aug 4, 2004)

I got such a kick out of this that I had to post it.

The other day, I was outside in the yard with my four year old son (we were "sword fighting"). He looked up at the sky, pointed, and said "See, God is up there". I thought this would be a good time to remind him of a couple of his catechism questions so I asked him, "Where is God?" He replied with the correct answer "God is everywhere". Then I asked him, "Can you see God?" He replied, "No -- I cannot see God, but He can always see me." 

I then tried to explain to him that God wasn't just up in the sky but that he is everywhere and can see us no matter where we're at or what we're doing. I told him that God could see us when we were outside and He could also see us when we're inside the house. My boy replied "Yeah, everytime we walk past a window, God can see us."  

Anyone else have a cute/funny story concerning the teaching/training of children?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2004)

My 3 year old has taken to wanting to pray long prayers before each meal. He rattles off "thank yous" to God for everyone and everything while my 5 and 6 year olds impatiently wait.

And then the kicker - he has taken to saying "and thank you for my sins" even though we continue to correct him. Eventually, he'll get it right.


----------



## Scot (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote:687b5676e2]"and thank you for my sins"[/quote:687b5676e2]  

I thought of another one. When my oldest daughter was around five years old, she was watching a children's bible song video. The song that was playing was "Jesus Loves The Little Children." The one verse goes, "Jesus died for all the children...", etc. My daughter turned to me and said "This song doesn't make any sense." 

I thought that she was going to say that Jesus died for his elect children not "all." I know that's kinda young to understand limited atonement but I had taught her that Christ came for "His people" and not everyone is one of "His people." I asked her why she thought that the song didn't make sense and she said, "Listen, they're saying that Jesus diapered all the children."


----------



## govols (Aug 4, 2004)

*My 6 year old daughter*

My father in law came to town to visit. He is not a believer. Every once in while I let my children say a blessing  at dinner so I let my 6 year old daughter say it. She says a sweet prayer and she ends it with, "God please cleanse Grandpa's black sinful heart and make it new." It later led to a good conversation but whew, they say it like it is sometimes. :yes:


----------



## Craig (Aug 4, 2004)




----------

